# a Horizontal engine - First build(Lots of free plans too!)



## Kermit (Dec 15, 2008)

This will be my first build.







If anyone is interested






Just go to books.google and search for this one. It's FREE and has other engine plans as well!


Impatiently biding my time,
Kermit


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 15, 2008)

That is a beauty Kermit...I love the simple lines of it. DO you have and dimensioned drawings to scale from or will you just do it to suit you?
 Bill


----------



## rleete (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty ambitious for a first engine. I plan on a double pumper horizontal mill style, but only after I have a few simpler ones done.


----------



## Kermit (Dec 15, 2008)

wlindiii  said:
			
		

> That is a beauty Kermit...I love the simple lines of it. DO you have and dimensioned drawings to scale from or will you just do it to suit you?
> Bill



The plans and directions are included in the book( I gave the title page in the last picture) go to www.books.google.com and perform a search for the book title.  ITS FREE!  No copyright problems since it is now public domain.






This is another excellent book with complete plans for several more engines including a three cylinder rotary!



Go Google them books boys.  They are wonderful.  You can download the pdf of the entire book,
Kermit


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks,

I found the book but I can not see the download button, could you provide a direct link?

Kevin.


----------



## Kermit (Dec 15, 2008)

You appearantly have to "click" on one of the book selections offered by books.google and open it as a .pdf on you computer.

If, when, you search for say, "model engine building"; select the _advanced booksearch_ link next to the box where you enter your search phrase.






By selecting this you will avoid having to wade through screen after screen of things you CANT see without paying money. 





The download is clearly visible from the screen after you have opened the book in Adobe.

These books will all be from around the turn of the last century, Still VERY relevant for the purposes of members of this forum. 

Happy hunting to all of my new "bookish" friends here at HMEM.,
Kermit
(They look beautiful when printed duplex on a color printer)


----------



## shred (Dec 15, 2008)

Cool. The only downside to those old books is some of them assume you can pop round the local high street merchants and pick up a set of cylinder castings.. or the local coppersmith and get a nice boiler knocked together. Sometimes I envy those folks.. for a minute or two until I realize how good we have it :big: :big: :big:


----------



## dsquire (Dec 15, 2008)

Has anybody had any luck trying to look at this book on line or trying to download it? ??? To me it shows up as only partly being available and I haven't even been able to view that.  I think the computer is trying to outsmart me again (doesn't take much). Guess its time to get the baseball bat out again.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Kermit (Dec 15, 2008)

If you are using a firewall (most computers have them enabled) you will have to allow google access through the firewall, or the files can't be downloaded.

  I thought showing this would bring joy not frustration.


My apologies,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit (Dec 15, 2008)

I sometimes use megaupload to send large files. I use the FREE version so be warned.

By clicking on the link to get the two books pictured above in pdf format, you WILL be subjected to whatever advertisements megaupload sees fit to make you view to use the service for FREE.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QYP1CZAQ  model making - pdf 2.6 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RF8U2FIT   model making - pdf 8.5 MB

One buddy told me one time the ads he saw were for a racy dating service via camera to camera software. Just so you know ad head of time(little pun) 

I have no idea what you will see as the downloader. 

I am still puzzled by the frustration some of you are having with the google site. Ah, well! New technology same old problems. ;D

Enjoy the books my friends,
Kermit

_A Few Of Mine_


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed reply and upload,

I finally found one I could read but it seems many are not on the full view anymore.

Cheers


----------



## Kermit (Dec 16, 2008)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Thanks for the detailed reply and upload,
> 
> I finally found one I could read but it seems many are not on the full view anymore.
> 
> Cheers



I find that hard to believe. I've downloaded almost 1000 books by now between my computer here and the one I use at work. 

I will go back to books.google today and "recheck" alot of the titles I already have and see if I can verify this.

It is very wise of anyone searching like this to take advantage of the "Full Text View only" option I outlined the use of above, it prevents any search returns from showing you a book you can't see without paying for.


Kermit

PS. I hereby declare that EVERY book I've downloaded from googles archives will be available to ANYONE here that wishes to have it. I got them for free from google, just like ANYBODY could have done anytime in the last 80 years by checking it out of the library. They (google)scanned them in and I have them now just like they intended. All downloads clearly marked by google as information belonging to the "public domain".

Just post a reply here and whatever you need and cannot find on google any longer will be provided.

Seriously, these books; none of them was published after 1920, most are from the 1800's.  I've got more books about locomotives than you could shake a stick at.

Why would they be removed after some intern spent his entire summer off scanning these in from some stinky, moldy corner in the university library?

Rest assured, if Kermits got 'em, you've got em,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit (Dec 16, 2008)

*22,500 books with words "Steam Engine" between 1800 and 1930*

That seems about right. Contact your internet provider maybe if these don't show for you. I'm NOT Bill Gates damn you!!!

 ???  Woah, Time for some coffee. ;D



It's out there fellows,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is a better diagram of the D type slide valve for the double acting piston.

There is another book I'm using Titled "*Heat Engines*" by *John R. Allen*

VERY descriptive with the pictures and paragraphs of explanations to go with each.  Use the title and also the authors name for a quick search.


Free is good,
Kermit


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 20, 2008)

Many thanks for the education. I have downloaded the two books but it took me a couple of hours! However that was spent looking at all the books of interest. Its an impressive facility! I am hooked!

Once again, many thanks.

Mike


----------

